# snooker table..HELP.



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

having made friends in the silver coast with a lot of english expats ! when i mention that i was going to purchase a pool table,they ganged up and twisted my arm and i gave in.
so instead of a regular pool table we are now talking a 12x6 ft table.
now the problem starts ! i can purchase a reasonable table on ebay uk,but can´t find anybody in the net that will dismantle and ship here...so people i need help.does anybody have any leeds,if we can bring one in you are welcome to come and use it ,i´ll even supply the beer


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



fmarks said:


> having made friends in the silver coast with a lot of english expats ! when i mention that i was going to purchase a pool table,they ganged up and twisted my arm and i gave in.
> so instead of a regular pool table we are now talking a 12x6 ft table.
> now the problem starts ! i can purchase a reasonable table on ebay uk,but can´t find anybody in the net that will dismantle and ship here...so people i need help.does anybody have any leeds,if we can bring one in you are welcome to come and use it ,i´ll even supply the beer


Hi Fmarks

Would that be Superbock?

Peterfc 666? a super hero ??????

Like i normally use xtra


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Fmarks
> 
> Would that be Superbock?
> 
> ...


SUPER HERO if you can get info on how to bring the dam think here to portugal,SUPERBOCK OR SAGRES AFTERWARDS


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



fmarks said:


> SUPER HERO if you can get info on how to bring the dam think here to portugal,SUPERBOCK OR SAGRES AFTERWARDS


Hi Fmarks

With the divorce in progress my OH has clipped my wings so i will have to look at other means. 

How big is the table.
Where from an to.

Peterfc 666? a super hero ??????

Like i normally use xtra


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Algarve Removals— International Relocation— Are you thinking of moving to Portugal? We will help you move to the Algarve!
Our friends used these people. You look familiar FSMarks, do you have a twin who used to come on here?


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Fmarks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come on PETER TO MANY SUPERBOKS ! what size is a 12ft by 6ft table


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

silvers said:


> Algarve Removals— International Relocation— Are you thinking of moving to Portugal? We will help you move to the Algarve!
> Our friends used these people. You look familiar FSMarks, do you have a twin who used to come on here?


thanks i´ll call them tomorrow let you know |by the way want to know what size is a 12x6 ft table :confused2:


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

*Wrong way up!*

:confused2:


fmarks said:


> thanks i´ll call them tomorrow let you know |by the way want to know what size is a 12x6 ft table :confused2:


Isn't that just the way !!!

I have a 6' x 12' space . . . shame it isn't a 12' x 6' space.

Er, has Homer left the building yet?


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey fmarks, really hope you get someone to bring your table over, if not you'll really be snookered :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

and before anyone thinks of it, I know it's a load of balls!


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

fmarks said:


> having made friends in the silver coast with a lot of english expats ! when i mention that i was going to purchase a pool table,they ganged up and twisted my arm and i gave in.
> so instead of a regular pool table we are now talking a 12x6 ft table.
> now the problem starts ! i can purchase a reasonable table on ebay uk,but can´t find anybody in the net that will dismantle and ship here...so people i need help.does anybody have any leeds,if we can bring one in you are welcome to come and use it ,i´ll even supply the beer


Have you thought of just buying one here? not sure how much they cost in the UK but there is one here :

Mesa de Snooker (com tacos, bolas e estrado) - à venda Desporto & Lazer, Leiria - CustoJusto.pt

Enjoy!:juggle:


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

bart n caz said:


> Have you thought of just buying one here? not sure how much they cost in the UK but there is one here :
> 
> Mesa de Snooker (com tacos, bolas e estrado) - à venda Desporto & Lazer, Leiria - CustoJusto.pt
> 
> Enjoy!:juggle:


thanks!originally that was the type of table i was going to purchase but the ones here are pool tables their about 6ft long a real snooker table is about twice the size


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

How big is the one you want FSMarks?


----------

